# I feel that it’s a cop-out



## wu ming

Ciao a tutti! 
Non riesco a capire la sfumatura esatta di quel "cop-out" finale.
Contesto: a un tatuatore viene chiesto di fare un tatuaggio "old school". Lui non è abituato e non gli piacciono. E nella frase successiva si lamenta di dover usare pochi colori (caratteristica dell'old school)

_I’m really bummed right now, being that traditional American tattoos were done with five or six colours only, ultimately I feel that it’s a cop out.   _

 Sono davvero scoraggiato, visto che i tatuaggi tradizionali americani venivano fatti solo con cinque o sei colori, mi sembra di sminuirmi.

Le varie traduzioni che ho trovato sarebbero: scusa, pretesto, scappatoia, tirarsi indietro. Però non mi suonano, il senso mi sembra più quello di non poter usare pienamente/sfoggiare le sue competenze.

Grazie!!!


----------



## rrose17

Here cop-out means he feels it doesn't go far enough, it's not truly authentic. Si può dire _una povera scusa? O poco autentico?_


----------



## wu ming

Hi rrose,

thank you! I'm still not grasping the right meaning though.

I'll think about it over the night, hope it helps me!


----------



## CPA

Forse una cosiddetta "marchetta"? Cioè, un lavoro fatto solo per i soldi, che non gratifica l'artista.


----------



## Passante

Ma come continua poi?


----------



## wu ming

Ciao, 
sì, io credo che il senso sia più o meno quello che dice cpa, cioè che non lo gratifica perché lui potrebbe fare di meglio. 

La frase successiva è questa:
_I have spent a lot of years working on colour blends and this is really taking things backwards._

Thanks!


----------



## alicip

wu ming said:


> Ciao,
> sì, io credo che il senso sia più o meno quello che dice cpa, cioè che non lo gratifica perché lui potrebbe fare di meglio.
> 
> La frase successiva è questa:
> _I have spent a lot of years working on colour blends and this is really taking things backwards._
> 
> Thanks!



Io la vedo così: questo artista è molto scocciato dal fatto che deve fare questi tattuaggi alla vecchia maniera perchè lui ha investito anni della sua vita mischiando i colori per ottenere dei veri capolavori. Detto ciò, penso che "cop-out" significa che per lui è veramente uno spreco di tempo e talento fare questi old-school tattoos.


----------



## wu ming

alicip said:


> Io la vedo così: questo artista è molto scocciato dal fatto che deve fare questi tattuaggi alla vecchia maniera perchè lui ha investito anni della sua vita mischiando i colori per ottenere dei veri capolavori. Detto ciò, penso che "cop-out" significa che per lui è veramente uno spreco di tempo e talento fare questi old-school tattoos.



"Spreco di tempo" mi piace!!


----------



## GavinW

wu ming said:


> "Spreco di tempo" mi piace!!



That's a shame, because it gives completely the wrong impression! The term cop-out in this context is being used a little loosely, and the context does not make it self-explanatory, which makes it hard to choose the right translation. The right translation must convey the idea that doing an old-fashioned tattoo does not do justice to the quality that is demanded of tatttoos. It is also, in some sense, a failure to live up to the responsibilities of producing an effective tattoo. The idea is perhaps close to "una mancanza di rispetto verso le esigenze di fare un buon tatuaggio/verso l'arte del mestiere (ecc)". How can we suggest all this in just one word? Hmm. Perhaps "una rinuncia". That puts us on the right lines, at least...


----------



## alicip

GavinW said:


> That's a shame, because it gives completely the wrong impression! The term cop-out in this context is being used a little loosely, and the context does not make it self-explanatory, which makes it hard to choose the right translation. The right translation must convey the idea that doing an old-fashioned tattoo does not do justice to the quality that is demanded of tatttoos. It is also, in some sense, a failure to live up to the responsibilities of producing an effective tattoo. The idea is perhaps close to "una mancanza di rispetto verso le esigenze di fare un buon tatuaggio/verso l'arte del mestiere (ecc)". How can we suggest all this in just one word? Hmm. Perhaps "una rinuncia". That puts us on the right lines, at least...



Tu dici che potrebbe trattarsi di un'ingiustizia nei confronti del mestiere?


----------



## Passante

Con il contributo di GaviW se usassimo un sinonimo di rinuncia potremmo dire 'questa è solo una ristrettezza' o più colorito come sinonimo di scusa 'questa è solo una frescaccia/fregnaccia'  o magari visto il contesto e il significato 'mi verrebbe solo una schifezza'.


----------



## GavinW

alicip said:


> Tu dici che potrebbe trattarsi di un'ingiustizia nei confronti del mestiere?



That's one aspect of it, yes. There is certainly this aspect of failing to uphold the integrity of the trade, and to live up to the full ambitions and potential (and magnificence) of tattoos as an art form.

EDIT: @Passante: I quite like the _idea_ of "ristrettezza", but I'm not sure this word conveys clearly enough, and immediately enough, the specific meaning (in the context).

EDIT1: Another one-on-one translation which I feel may work in this context is "un fallimento". This is partly because the use of the term "cop-out" in English is, as I suggested earlier, not very self-evident in this specific context, so I think we're justified in a looser translation, but one which seems to fit the connotations of this specific context. The specific failure referred to here is the failure to rise to the challenge of producing an artistically effective, powerful, and technically demanding tattoo. Hey (!), maybe the word "pasticcio" would work too (combining perhaps 2 separate, overlapping meanings of the noun in Italian).


----------



## alicip

GavinW said:


> That's one aspect of it, yes. There is certainly this aspect of failing to uphold the integrity of the trade, and to live up to the full ambitions and potential (and magnificence) of tattoos as an art form.
> 
> EDIT: @Passante: I quite like the _idea_ of "ristrettezza", but I'm not sure this word conveys clearly enough, and immediately enough, the specific meaning (in the context).
> 
> EDIT1: Another one-on-one translation which I feel may work in this context is "un fallimento". This is partly because the use of the term "cop-out" in English is, as I suggested earlier, not very self-evident in this specific context, so I think we're justified in a looser translation, but one which seems to fit the connotations of this specific context. The specific failure referred to here is the failure to rise to the challenge of producing an artistically effective, powerful, and technically demanding tattoo. Hey (!), maybe the word "pasticcio" would work too (combining perhaps 2 separate, overlapping meanings of the noun in Italian).



I don't know if the word "mancanza" (da parte sua) could be suitable here. I am a bit confused about this unconventional usage of "cop-out" in this context.


----------



## GavinW

alicip said:


> I don't know if the word "mancanza" (da parte sua) could be suitable here. I am a bit confused about this unconventional usage of "cop-out" in this context.



It's not unconventional, it's just slightly extended, and slightly indirect/allusive... ;-)


----------



## qwqwqw

GavinW said:


> How can we suggest all this in just one word? Hmm.



Un compromesso.


----------



## GavinW

qwqwqw said:


> Un compromesso.



...E quindi "un pasticcio"? ;-)
By the way, I just read the original post again (often a good idea...). The OP said "sminuirmi", which I feel comes close. Just to ram the message home, the basic meaning of cop-out, here and always, is "not taking advantage of an opportunity (often because it requires an effort, which someone is unwilling to make)".


----------



## alicip

GavinW said:


> ...E quindi "un pasticcio"? ;-)
> By the way, I just read the original post again (often a good idea...). The OP said "sminuirmi", which I feel comes close. Just to ram the message home, the basic meaning of cop-out, here and always, is "not taking advantage of an opportunity (often because it requires an effort, which someone is unwilling to make)".



Allora andava bene il mio "non voglio sprecare il mio talento"? 
Oppure: "è una croce che non voglio portare"?


----------



## GavinW

Sorry, sorry, sorry! "Sminuirmi" isn't close enough. A cop-out doesn't refer to the tattoo-artist himself. I was wrong to suggest that it did. (I was just surprised to note that I had not realized earlier that the OP made such an intelligent attempt, albeit one that was not accurate enough.)


----------



## wu ming

Hi everyone and thank you for your kind help!

Gavin, so do you think that 'sminuirmi' could be close to what the original 'cop out' wants to convey? 'cause all the other suggestions don't really seem to fit the context. Perhaps, this could help: it's a competition so they all want to show the best of what they can do. And this specific guy who is talking is 'a bit' self centred!

oops, no, you already answered me!

What do you think about "rendergli giustizia" (al tatuaggio)?

Sono davvero scoraggiato, (visto che) i tatuaggi tradizionali americani  venivano fatti solo con cinque o sei colori, mi sembra di non rendergli giustizia.
and then
   Per molti anni ho lavorato sulle miscele di colori, adesso mi sembra di fare un passo indietro.


----------



## Pat (√2)

GavinW said:


> "not taking advantage of an opportunity (often because it requires an effort, which someone is unwilling to make)".


Ok, "tirarsi indietro". Per il tatuatore sarebbe come tirarsi indietro nel senso di non fare un tatuaggio come arte comanda? Sicché il tatuaggio sarebbe... un aborto? Un mezzo aborto?


----------



## alicip

Mah...non mi viene proprio...provo di nuovo:
"...che la cosa non mi gratifica..."
"...che la cosa non è appagante..."
"...che la cosa è una fregatura..."
"...che la cosa è una delusione..."


----------



## GavinW

wu ming said:


> Perhaps, this could help: it's a competition so they all want to show the best of what they can do. And this specific guy who is talking is 'a bit' self centred!
> 
> Sono davvero scoraggiato, (visto che) i tatuaggi tradizionali americani venivano fatti solo con cinque o sei colori, mi sembra di non rendergli giustizia.
> and then
> Per molti anni ho lavorato sulle miscele di colori, adesso mi sembra di fare un passo indietro.



Ah, a bit more descriptive context helps. It looks like the guy is actually talking (I get the impression it's a brief interview with the guy). So I feel we can go for something a bit more general in meaning (without compromising the meaning), and also adopt a colloquial register.
So, this is what I'm going for (hope you like it...):

_I’m really bummed right now, being that traditional American tattoos were done with five or six colours only, ultimately I feel that it’s a cop out. 

Mi girano un po' le palle, sinceramente; visto che i tatuaggi tradizionali americani venivano fatti solo con cinque o sei colori, alla fin fine, secondo me, sa di poco. 
Oppure: "...alla fine della fiera, l'effetto non è questo granchè, secondo me." 
Oppure: "...alla fine, questa scelta porta a un risultato un po' scarso, direi."
Oppure: "...alla fine, mi sembra una scelta rinunciataria"  
etc

_Which one do I like best? The last one! ;-)


----------



## wu ming

GavinW said:


> Ah, a bit more descriptive context helps. It looks like the guy is actually talking (I get the impression it's a brief interview with the guy). So I feel we can go for something a bit more general in meaning (without compromising the meaning), and also adopt a colloquial register.
> So, this is what I'm going for (hope you like it...):
> 
> _I’m really bummed right now, being that traditional American tattoos were done with five or six colours only, ultimately I feel that it’s a cop out.
> 
> Mi girano un po' le palle, sinceramente; visto che i tatuaggi tradizionali americani venivano fatti solo con cinque o sei colori, alla fin fine, secondo me, sa di poco.
> Oppure: "...alla fine della fiera, l'effetto non è questo granchè, secondo me."
> Oppure: "...alla fine, questa scelta porta a un risultato un po' scarso, direi."
> Oppure: "...alla fine, mi sembra una scelta rinunciataria"
> etc
> 
> _Which one do I like best? The last one! ;-)



First of all, thanks for the suggestions of everyone!

I agree with the last one, but what do you think about "alla fin fine mi sembra una scelta al ribasso"?

Thank you!!

Ps. Does 'bummed' mean "mi girano (le palle)"? Is "scoraggiato" completely wrong?!


----------



## GavinW

wu ming said:


> what do you think about "alla fin fine mi sembra una scelta al ribasso"?
> 
> -- I think that's a mighty fine translation(, too)!
> 
> Ps. Does 'bummed' mean "mi girano (le palle)"?
> 
> -- Yes, "bummed" is AmE for "pissed off" (BrE). More than "discouraged". It's means you're irritated.
> 
> Is "scoraggiato" completely wrong?!
> 
> --Pretty much. The meaning is different (scoraggiato is too weak), and so is the register. Bummed is colloquial, with a hint of a rude word.


----------



## wu ming

Gavin, thank you for all the explanations! That's great!

I had already chosen "mi girano le palle"  sounded good from the beginning!

Thanks again to everybody!


----------



## rrose17

> Yes, "bummed" is AmE for "pissed off" (BrE). More than "discouraged". It's means you're irritated.


Sorry to disagree but to me bummed is feeling low, disappointed, discouraged rather than irritated. And I don't think it has any rude overtones, on this side of the pond. I have a feeling Brits use the word "bum" more than we do, where we would say "butt". It's a bummer and to be bummed are very common and I can't think of any colloquial situation where it wouldn't be used.


----------



## alicip

wu ming said:


> First of all, thanks for the suggestions of everyone!
> 
> I agree with the last one, but what do you think about "alla fin fine mi sembra una scelta al ribasso"?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Ps. Does 'bummed' mean "mi girano (le palle)"? Is "scoraggiato" completely wrong?!



Mi dovete scusare, ma non riesco a capire bene cosa sia* "una scelta al ribasso"*. L'ho letta una sola volta in un contesto diverso...se mi ricordo bene si riferiva alle donne che avevano scelto di non allattare e diceva qualcosa del genere: 
Donna X sulle donne che avevano fatto questa scelta: 
"...penso che quelle donne che pur potendo allattare, decidono di non farlo, fanno in questo modo *una scelta al ribasso*."
Vuol dire forse che sminuiscono l'importanza dell'allattamento al seno e usano qualche scusa per non allattare? 
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## wu ming

rrose17 said:


> Sorry to disagree but to me bummed is feeling low, disappointed, discouraged rather than irritated. And I don't think it has any rude overtones, on this side of the pond. I have a feeling Brits use the word "bum" more than we do, where we would say "butt". It's a bummer and to be bummed are very common and I can't think of any colloquial situation where it wouldn't be used.



Oh-oh! Which one shall I choose then? 
The guy speaking is from New York!

@alicip: Una scelta al ribasso è quando tra due opzioni scegli quella con meno potenziale (non mi vengono altre parole!). Nel tuo esempio non è molto chiaro neanche a me, ma non lo spiegava dopo? Che cos'è un articolo?
Comunque se lo metti tra virgolette, su internet trovi migliaia di esempi


----------



## Blackman

..._trovo che sia castrante_.
..._è una cosa castrante_.


----------



## alicip

wu ming said:


> Oh-oh! Which one shall I choose then?
> The guy speaking is from New York!
> 
> @alicip: Una scelta al ribasso è quando tra due opzioni scegli quella con meno potenziale (non mi vengono altre parole!). Nel tuo esempio non è molto chiaro neanche a me, ma non lo spiegava dopo? Che cos'è un articolo?
> Comunque se lo metti tra virgolette, su internet trovi migliaia di esempi



Io avevo già suggerito "sono davvero scocciato/mi secca veramente" per "I'm really bummed", ma sembra che non funzioni in questo contesto.
Quanto alla "scelta al ribasso", non mi ricordo se era un articolo o un libro. Ma ora ho capito. Ti ringrazio.
P.S. - già fatto un'indagine approfondita su Google per "scelta al ribasso". Ora mi è tutto chiaro.


----------



## GavinW

rrose17 said:


> Sorry to disagree but to me bummed is feeling low, disappointed, discouraged rather than irritated.



Thanks for putting me (us) right on that one. I should have known you can't take anything for granted when it comes to AmE => BrE! So "scoraggiato" is right, after all. Except ideally I think we need a colloquial way of saying "scoraggiato". But maybe someone should start a new thread for this...


----------



## Passante

Blackman said:


> ..._trovo che sia castrante_.
> ..._è una cosa castrante_.


 La trovo perfetta sia per concetto che per stile. Calza a pennello.


----------



## gettingby

What about "spreco di potenziale" o "spreco di talento" or "lavoro a metà"?


----------

